

Airbnb JavaScript Style Guide - ClifReeder
https://github.com/airbnb/javascript

======
akvlad
I'll agree with many of the guidelines, but some are just personal taste. For
instance, I like to indent my JS with 4 spaces and so does Douglas Crockford
(<http://javascript.crockford.com/code.html>)

~~~
OriginalSyn
I prefer to emulate the prevailing standard of my server side language when it
comes to indentation, so when I'm working with PHP in the back end it's 4
space when I'm working with Ruby it's 2.

------
AirbnbNerds
We hope it helps!

